# That Kona stuff



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine arrived this morning. I was keen to try it as I know my palate is not very good, and week, when it told me what to expect to taste then I reckoned I was onto a winner since I hate peanut butter and would easily spot it!

I put 20 gms into my trusty body, but think I need to go finer. 14 ounces of water at 80, steeped for 3 minutes then plunged in the Impress. I have realised that unless you want to wait 45 minutes to drink it, especially if you are staying in the house, then best bet is to pour it into a normal cup. I was surprised how cloudy the brew appeared in a glass container. First impressions are that if I go finer in the grind then somehow it will be beneficial. I do not find the coffee strong and I cannot pick out any peanuts!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I drank it,butI have a love hate relationship with black coffee. I always feel I ought to drink it since it is the holy grail to which we bastardise it by adding milk, but, I always prefer milk based drinks. Ido not think I enjoyed it, but I would like to improve on the littleI have left!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

@dfk your posts always make me smile


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too... and I'm still waiting for mine to arrive; I was convinced that it would today in time for weekend experimenting. I'll just keep imagining.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Water at 80c?


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I paid about thirty quid for a job load of green direct from the island, from a good dealer.

The price you paid was very high.

It it isn't anything amazing, just smooth and subtle. Don't expect miracles.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I put 20 gms into my trusty body, but think I need to go finer. 14 ounces of water at 80, steeped for 3 minutes then plunged in the Impress. I do not find the coffee strong and I cannot pick out any peanuts!


20g:14oz is a very weak ratio for a short steep. Try more like 27g.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, 80 degrees Mark. Will try 27 tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

80? Maybe OK for a green tea of some sort


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> @dfk your posts always make me smile


I sometimes think that they should come with subtitles


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I sometimes think that they should come with subtitles


Or to either live on Tyneside or to have lived there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

must say this coffee has been one big disappointment to me. Have tried it as a french press and impress......never mind!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you up th water temp from 80c at all for any of the brews


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

nope, spot on 80. i only had 125 gms


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

My brother farms an a couple of acres of coffee in the Kona district of Hawaii. He tells me that one of the "secrets" that everyone who is involved in coffee there knows is that there is a great difference in the coffee that comes from individual farms. Only a few farms are really good, and some are really not. Of course, that is true everywhere; but somehow the distinction is lost when talking about Kona. Greenwell is a reliable producer, according to him.


----------

